# Do You Always Get The Ping If Pax Sitting In Your Car Requests A Ride?



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

The excellent post by Mista T prompted this. This poll though is looking to neither validate nor invalidate the assertions of the article. It would simply be interesting to see if _close_ proximity overrides all other weightings.

I honestly don't even know how often this situation arises with drivers. It happens to me on occasion for one reason or another.

If your response is NO (you don't ALWAYS receive the ping) please elaborate.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

No you don't. I've experienced this multiple times. I've had Uber X rides that need an XL or a pool passenger that needs to convert to a basic X and they rarely get me again. Typically if they do, it's because their friend in the group has ordered. They prevent you from getting back-to-back rides from the same passenger to prevent fraud on the incentives or bonuses. Plus the app anticipate your car is moving forward so if you're right next to them they're going to think you've already passed them by the time they request. If you have them walk up ahead of your car or if you walk back behind them, you increase your odds of getting matched if there was no previous match that was cancelled


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

For me the request has to be a block away to get the ping. I’ve had people come up to my car and try to hail it, but it always goes to someone else.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I have had people want me to take them to the airport. I've wanted to be legal and have them use the app. I have been standing there with luggage in my trunk and a driver 2 miles away get the ping. Figure that one out. I don't know why there is no capability for riders to request a particular driver.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

More than once had exactly that happen with a neighbor who needed a ride. 
Luckily he handed me his phone as he was unfamiliar with the app. 
i had to cancel 1 driver twice and a second driver before I got it. Not that busy of an area either. Sometimes can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I have had people want me to take them to the airport. I've wanted to be legal and have them use the app. I have been standing there with luggage in my trunk and a driver 2 miles away get the ping. Figure that one out. I don't know why there is no capability for riders to request a particular driver.


Had that happen once.
Had arranged to pick them up at hotel the night before.
Wanted them to use app.
They couldnt ping ME !

THEY " TIPPED" ME $100.00.
For what Uber would have paid me $60.00 for.

We tried to use the app.

Uber once again blew chance to be" Middle man "!

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Chances of you getting the ping are greatly enhanced if you set your direction filter to their destination.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> Chances of you getting the ping are greatly enhanced if you set your direction filter to their destination.


 That is a possible great tip.



tohunt4me said:


> Had that happen once.
> Had arranged to pick them up at hotel the night before.
> Wanted them to use app.
> They couldnt ping ME !
> ...


 I have been "forced" to take the money and run. Uber's fault,not mine.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Happens often. Pick up 2 people. Take the first home, 2nd wants to use their account to order a ride with me to get home. Took a person 3 tries once, had to keep canceling the other drivers until they got me. Usually 1 cancel and then they get me.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If it's in an area with a lot of idle drivers, it's not likely to happen. I believe Uber/Lyft's algorithms include assigning trips based on how long a driver has been idle. So if there's another driver that's very close and you just finished a ride, it's likely that they'll be assigned the trip instead of you. 

If it's in an area with less drivers then yes, I pretty much always get it.


----------



## Blingin (Feb 7, 2018)

I was under the impression that they needed to be like 10 feet away from your car. That's what I advise passengers to do, step back a few feet for me to get the ping.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Blingin said:


> I was under the impression that they needed to be like 10 feet away from your car. That's what I advise passengers to do, step back a few feet for me to get the ping.


I wouldn't think the GPS was that accurate, but a couple of people have said that. I have found that I always get the ping, even if the pax is in the car. It has worked virtually every time I've tried it, which is on and off since 2016.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

normally pax has to request, get matched with the wrong driver, cancel, then it comes to you on next request


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Blingin said:


> I was under the impression that they needed to be like 10 feet away from your car. That's what I advise passengers to do, step back a few feet for me to get the ping.


I have heard this multiple times. The passenger has to be in front of you. Uber and Lyft assume the vehicle is in motion.
So if someone orders right next to you, Uber will assume you have already passed them by the time you get the request.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

This has happened to me once. The pax was in my back seat and they requested to go to another location. I got the request. Probably not many other drivers in that particular residential area.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The excellent post by Mista T prompted this. This poll though is looking to neither validate nor invalidate the assertions of the article. It would simply be interesting to see if _close_ proximity overrides all other weightings.
> 
> I honestly don't even know how often this situation arises with drivers. It happens to me on occasion for one reason or another.
> 
> If your response is NO (you don't ALWAYS receive the ping) please elaborate.


Had a lady sitting in my car who wanted me to take her to a different location after I ended the ride. She had to cancel two or three other drivers before her ping came to me.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I have had people want me to take them to the airport. I've wanted to be legal and have them use the app. I have been standing there with luggage in my trunk and a driver 2 miles away get the ping. Figure that one out. I don't know why there is no capability for riders to request a particular driver.


-------------------------------
The pax can keep canceling until the system hooks you up for the ride. There is probably a queue for rides in your area. If there are a lot of drivers around the pax, even though you are the closest doesn't mean that you will get the trip.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

This can happen. Most times I do but when I don’t, it may take 2 or three quick cancellations I before I get their ping.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

My boss said he was getting on his phone to get a ride. I turned on my app really quick, and I got the ping. Declined, since I was still working, but the app had no problem giving me the ride from 2 feet away.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You should always be prepared with a square reader when this happens


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

It's like 50/50 for me. Luckily there's venmo/cash app, etc nowadays so people don't have to 'tip you in the app' .There's a blog about Uber's algorithm explained. It will answer all the questions why you wouldn't get it


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The excellent post by Mista T prompted this. This poll though is looking to neither validate nor invalidate the assertions of the article. It would simply be interesting to see if _close_ proximity overrides all other weightings.
> 
> I honestly don't even know how often this situation arises with drivers. It happens to me on occasion for one reason or another.
> 
> If your response is NO (you don't ALWAYS receive the ping) please elaborate.


Lyft will do it, uber rarely. Uber knows about ride poaching and tries to avoid it


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Lyft will do it, uber rarely. Uber knows about ride poaching and tries to avoid it


 Why would you call a person sitting in your back seat that just had a change of plans"ride poaching"?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Why would you call a person sitting in your back seat that just had a change of plans"ride poaching"?


It is frequently used for this purpose and why uber doesn't do it and why Lyft drivers get their rides cancelled


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to be able to do this, but not anymore.

It can constitute a street hail in the eyes of the TNC police, so they stopped it in my market.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

If you're near an event it can become very difficult to get matched up with someone. They have catchment area FIFOs and pick up locations, so it has to go through loads of other drivers who might be within the zone or closer to the pick up location.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The excellent post by Mista T prompted this. This poll though is looking to neither validate nor invalidate the assertions of the article. It would simply be interesting to see if _close_ proximity overrides all other weightings.
> 
> I honestly don't even know how often this situation arises with drivers. It happens to me on occasion for one reason or another.
> 
> If your response is NO (you don't ALWAYS receive the ping) please elaborate.


No u have to move the pin


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

NO Uber consider it a safety issue and more often than not you don’t get the ping


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> NO Uber consider it a safety issue and more often than not you don't get the ping


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

My memory is it became much harder to hook up with a rider at your location after UZURV started. Uber supposedly changed their algorithm to thwart UZURV rides, something about pairing riders/drivers with similar ratings.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

OR you could go offline, claiming the server was overloaded, then since they are already in your car, tell them not to worry, that you can take them any way and they can pay you directly with your square reader...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

No. And as others have "elaborated", have had PAX in my car. Ordered, and ping went somewhere else. Most recent was 2 groups of people. Dropped off one group and other group continuing on was ordering their own request. Went to a driver a couple minutes away instead of me. They jumped out instead of cancelling and trying again.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> OR you could go offline, claiming the server was overloaded, then since they are already in your car, tell them not to worry, that you can take them any way and they can pay you directly with your square reader...


By doing this you are squarely against Uber/Lyft TOS. And what is more important not insured. Irresponsible!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> By doing this you are squarely against Uber/Lyft TOS. And what is more important not insured. Irresponsible!


No, not quite, I have commercial livery insurance, even a business lic. from the local city. So if the lyft/uber servers are slow and or the drivers not available, I will take every street hail and laugh all the way to the bank. The TOS only apply if you have already accepted a rider. If you are approached by a rider directly, not through the app, then it's not a TOS violation, as no "contract for service" has occurred through the app. Commercial livery insurance is more expensive, but opens the door to becoming a legitimate car service. SO..., it's not irresponsible, it's legal in my market to run both "car service" and as a lyft, and more profitable to do so.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

if You don’t have commercial insurance ( and most of us Uber drivers probably can’t) you are playing a very dangerous game. Search this forum under “insurance” and read carefully


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I only had that kind of opportunity twice, but both times I got the pings.

way too small a sample to tell anything from it though.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Not on a one way, since they are behind or next to you.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> Happens often. Pick up 2 people. Take the first home, 2nd wants to use their account to order a ride with me to get home. Took a person 3 tries once, had to keep canceling the other drivers until they got me. Usually 1 cancel and then they get me.


Exact scenario has happened to me. The friend had to cancel once to get me, showing I am 3 min away.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

What I love is when you pick up a Lyft passenger and they tell you that they tried the Uber app and it told them that no cars were available but you were running the Uber app at the same time that you got the Lyft ping.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I've had it happened, sometime it works and sometimes it doesn't, I've had them stand outside the car to get to work.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The excellent post by Mista T prompted this. This poll though is looking to neither validate nor invalidate the assertions of the article. It would simply be interesting to see if _close_ proximity overrides all other weightings.
> 
> I honestly don't even know how often this situation arises with drivers. It happens to me on occasion for one reason or another.
> 
> If your response is NO (you don't ALWAYS receive the ping) please elaborate.


... & THAT is because The Algorithm does NOT always send request to nearest driver !!
I had a punter request trip after I had closed his ride, & HE WAS SITTING IN Passenger seat up-front .. & I didn't get Request!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The excellent post by Mista T prompted this. This poll though is looking to neither validate nor invalidate the assertions of the article. It would simply be interesting to see if _close_ proximity overrides all other weightings.
> 
> I honestly don't even know how often this situation arises with drivers. It happens to me on occasion for one reason or another.
> 
> If your response is NO (you don't ALWAYS receive the ping) please elaborate.


No. I took a lady to a specialty store then she decided she wanted me to take her back to her house. She had to cancel on three other drivers before she finally got me again even though she was sitting in my car.


----------

